# Need some pointers on painting Slave 1



## Guy Schlicter (May 3, 2004)

Hi folks,In building the Fine Molds slave 1 kit,(the Bobba fett version).for anyone who has built this model,can you please reply to this thread on how you duplicated the chipped paint scheme.it looks tough to duplicate,but then,people have tackled it.I've seen some nice ones built on the internet.If I am unable to duplicate the chipped paint scheme,then I'll just paint the solid colors on the ship,Thanks,Guy Schlicter.


----------



## lizzybus (Jun 18, 2005)

I don't have any pics, but i painted the skirt area a silver/grey colour, applied liquid masking to represent the chipped areas, then sprayed over with the brick red colour....after that it's just a case of rubbing/peeling the masking off. This technique, while messy, gives an authentic chipped paint effect!

I believe this is the same method used by many Fett helmet owners over at The Dented Helmet forums....

Hope this helps just a little!

Rich


----------



## Modeler1964 (Aug 13, 2006)

Guy- Besides the above mentioned method, you may want to experiment with this technique:

http://www.swannysmodels.com/Salting.html

I have never built the FM Slave I so I don't know how big the model is. The method above is a salt application for replicating chipped paint.


----------



## Arronax (Apr 6, 1999)

I (personally but I may be wrong) wouldn't call the finish "chipped." I've built both the Jango and Boba versions (Finemolds Jango, AMT Boba) and used the same technique on both.

Work in segments. Mask off everything you're not working on. It helps to build in sections since most of the weathered paint work is on the main hull. Paint the section with your base color. Let dry and apply the weathering or chipping or whatever over the base coat with a sponge tipped eye shadow applicator (cosmetics counter of your local drug store). Put some paint on a pallette (margarine tub lid) and touch the applicator to the paint. Touch the applicator to the model so that you retain the sponge texture. Do it randomly.

Since the matetials are cheap, you can practice the technique easily before touching the model.

You can see the technique on the gray hull and blue skirt in this picture. 










You can also use the applicator to brush weathering streaks (see the wings in the photo) and (with a little more paint) create blast marks (see back of hull above).

Write if you have questions.

Jim


----------



## Guy Schlicter (May 3, 2004)

Very nice work Jim,I hope my kit comes out like yours,Guy


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

For inspiration try this link...

http://www.tamiyamodelmagazine.com/

Click on "Gallery" and then scroll down and click on the Slave 1 pic which takes you to some fabulous pics


----------



## Modeler1964 (Aug 13, 2006)

Miniature Sun- That was a cool link! The Slave 1 looks great as well as the other models in that gallery! Thanks for the pics!


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

Modeler1964 said:


> Miniature Sun- That was a cool link! The Slave 1 looks great as well as the other models in that gallery! Thanks for the pics!


That particular model is by Marcus Nichols who is the editor of the Tamiya magazine. All of his models,whatever the subject, feature incredible finishes like that. I'd certainly rank him in the top ten modellers working today.


----------

